# Tribute to my boy A'Tim



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

It's been a few weeks now, but I needed some time. 
It hurt too much 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e22NsUoTJC4


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

That made me tear ..my condolences he was a awesome boy...May he rest in peace...


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry to here you were lucky to have such a dog He blessed many with his progeny for that you can still enjoy what he left here along with his memory.
Very touching tribute


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, he was a great dog.


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

Congratulations For such an awesome Experience  Martine and Joao

Now You have a Guardian on the Bridge

Sincerely 

Cesar A. Flores Dueñas


----------



## Petra StrUbing (Dec 17, 2009)

I am so sorry, Martine . I have no words...


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Martine, I'm so sorry for your loss of not just a legend but your friend, as well  What a beautiful tribute to your boy! Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, Martine


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chris J. Kyriakopoulos (Mar 20, 2007)

Very touching and great tribute Video. May His Memory Be Eternal!


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Really nice video, just shows how great of a team you were.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you Martine for sharing your tribute of A'Tim. Your vision and hard work with him has made the breed better for your efforts, he will live on.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

He never failed to impress me. I want you to know how sorry I am, but what a nice legend he left.


----------



## Erin Suggett (Nov 17, 2007)

Martine, 

I cannot express my condolenses enough to you. I am so very sorry for your loss of such an incredible dog, A'Tim. The tribute video you made brought many tears to my eyes. It was so beautiful. I am blessed and honored to have one of A'Tim's daughters, as you know. She was laying close at my feet as I watched your incredibly emotional video. You and Joao did so many wonderful things with A'Tim. You both gave him as many memories as I'm sure he gave to the both of you. A'Tim is without a doubt a legend and will always be missed. Please know that I am thinking of both you and Joao in this most difficult time.

Your friend,
Erin Suggett


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Im sorry to hear of your loss. He will go down in history as one of the NVBK greats, and as one of the Mali greats. Ive spoken to many people in the NVBK and never found one who didnt rate A'tim as one of the best. Keep all his semen you may have left over and so in 20 years time he can live on with you still.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jason Caldwell said:


> Sorry for your loss. Really nice video, just shows how great of a team you were.



A really beautiful tribute.

I sure do understand tearing up.


----------



## Ben Haley (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Martine

I am very sorry for your loss, A'Tim was definately one of the greatest NVBK dogs ever and will be sadly missed. You have my very best condolences and wishes with you in this time.

Regards Ben


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

My condolences to you, may your great friend rest in peace.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

R.I.P. A'Tim


----------



## Max Orsi (May 22, 2008)

My deepest condolences to you Martine. A Tim memory will live forever

Max


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. That tribute was beautiful Martine.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss.  What a wonderful tribute... I shed tears with you as I watched it...


----------



## John Haudenshield (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. Always an impressive dog. I saw him as a living example of 'The Standard' for a Malinois. I wish I could have met him. Take comfort in his conrtibution to the breed.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. I had only ever seen him in videos, but he was a stunning dog, in more ways than one.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Martine, I'm sorry for your loss. It is so very difficult to loose your 'best friend'. Your beautiful tribute brought tears to my eyes. RIP A'Tim


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm sorry. You had good times with him.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

What a great dog and lucky one at that to have someone like you as a partner . I'm sorry to hear of his passing .


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss of a great dog and friend.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello Martine and Joao I was and am sorry for the loss of your friend. Very strong in spirit right to the end. Hope all is well and am glad that your are healing enough to put up the tribute. talk to you soon Tim.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> Hello Martine and Joao I was and am sorry for the loss of your friend. *Very strong in spirit right to the end*. Hope all is well and am glad that your are healing enough to put up the tribute. talk to you soon Tim.


Yes, you were there on his last day to witness how he still wanted to chase the cat even though he could hardly walk. :wink:

Thanks everybody for the nice words. I guess we all love our dogs and most of us already went through similar situations. We all know how hard it is to lose a loyal friend.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Watership Down music would have had me tearing up anyway, but combined with such a touching video tribute... 
So sorry for your loss, and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Martine

It's always sad to lose one's friend but your tribute to him was very moving and did your Guardian Angel proud.

Thank you for sharing the video 

Gill


----------

